# Starting on Christmas Gifts



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Here are a couple of Christmas Gifts that I completed recently. One turned out to be a birthday gift for my son, however. More of the barnwood stuff, and bubinga used. Finish on both is wipe on poly. Thanks for looking. All critiques gratefully accepted.

Neal


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Neal, 

Great looking work. The clock is my favorite.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Neal

The pieces look great, but for me "the box is it" I really like the grain in the top, you can see the natural aged beauty of the grain standing proud. 

Great job!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great looking work Neal. I vote for the box also.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice work Neal. I need to get to work on some Christmas stuff as well.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Neal. Did you use felt or flock for the lining of your box. Really like the barn wood look.


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Glenmore said:


> Very nice Neal. Did you use felt or flock for the lining of your box. Really like the barn wood look.


Glenmore, I used the 'sticky-backed' felt in the box. I made another clock, also, from the barnwood, but forgot to take a picture before giving to my son for his 50th birthday. Told him not to feel too bad, the wood was twice as old as he. Somehow, he didn't appreciate my humor. 

Neal


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice job Neal

Like Bob I like the clock the best, that said do you have my address ?

Xmax. is coming and it may take a bit to get it to me..   

====









oldnewbie said:


> Here are a couple of Christmas Gifts that I completed recently. One turned out to be a birthday gift for my son, however. More of the barnwood stuff, and bubinga used. Finish on both is wipe on poly. Thanks for looking. All critiques gratefully accepted.
> 
> Neal


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

All very nice indeed Neil however IMHO, the wood for the box should have been thinner, it would have made for a more delicate look. Have you sorted out your Skype problems?


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

That's a very nice job Neil. Somebody will sure appreciate their Christmas gift.
I'm voting for the box also.

Don't know what it is but seems the humor flies out the window when you turn 50. At least for a little while


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the comments, all. I think you're right, Harry, the box would look better with a thinner material. Still haven't figured out the Skype problem. Have checked all the connections, several times, and reinstalled the program, but to no avail. Must be something I'm missing. 

Neal


----------

